# Can you photo shop?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Talking to Chris? And already changing out the Rotiforms for WCI?

As for shop, I'll see if I can get around to doing something tomorrow night. Personal preference, I would choose the CC10s over the MT10s, as its more of a "safe" wheel choice/style, however if she's looking to make more of a statement, then I would go with the MT10s. As for the fill/re-drill of the bolt pattern that sounds odd, they were going to custom drill 5x105 for me until Avant Garde hooked me up.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

There is something you should do to make this easier for us.

We need BIG pictures. The bigger, the better. I can't work with this tiny thumbnail sized print of a silver car. The wheel pics are so small, that the second one is useless, and the first one is barely better.










I could blend this pic to make the wheels and the car all look like they're in shadow, but it would be a LOT better if you used a pic of a car in the sun. I would have used mine, but it's red.


----------

